# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  Summoning Real Life Women

## Dextrochris

I have not successfully summoned anything in my LD's yet, except light, and I do not count that. What I was wondering was, what are of the methods of summoning attractive women in your dreams, like, what what you probably consider your most effective method? Any help would be most appreciated. 

Thx, DEXTRO... ::shock::

----------


## Piedude

I would suggest either going to a corner and think: 'Round this corner will be a (insert anything here) but in your case an atractive women. Or you could go up to a DC and ask if they have seen a women and that might say something like she's just over there 
Hope I helped

----------


## kulananda

Get pictures of attractive women, or just imagine them. Meditate on them , look into their eyes and open your heart to love/lust. no ejaculation or orgasm until you meet a dream lover. Practice sex energy transmutation and meditate on the heart chakra. I can send a transmutation exercise if you like. send me a note.

----------


## Max ツ

Well, you could always try the Behind-The-Door method. Just go to a brothel in your dream, where applying this method will be heck of a lot easier because you already expect someone attractive to be behind the door. i would not recommend round the corner because, 1) It will need higher imagination and concentration to work. 2) Even if you DO get what you wanted, a street corner is not really the place to make love, and a brothel would create a much more pleasant and private environment for it.
Would be amusing if you were doing it and suddenly a DC family member comes up and starts gaping at you, or maybe a whole crowd of people pointing and gawking at you!  ::shock::

----------


## Dextrochris

Very good answers all, I like the idea kulananda had though, I will send you message that way you can help me out.

----------


## User

While we're on the topic, how do you prevent the people you've summoned from transforming into other stuff, while sexing them?

----------


## Dextrochris

Yeah I would like to know that also because I do not want that to happen to me haha..

----------


## Max ツ

Best thing is to talk to them while doing it, compliment her beauty, especially her figure. Make flattering remarks. Concentrate on how beautiful she is, how good she looks. In general, give her (or her body) attention and it will become more detailed, and there is a less chance of morphing. That way you will kill two birds with one shot. Believe me, folks, I have tried this method and it worked 4 out of 4 times up till now. This will help keep her in one form only and also boosts your lucidity and keeps you from loosing it.

----------


## User

> Best thing is to talk to them while doing it, compliment her beauty, especially her figure. Make flattering remarks. Concentrate on how beautiful she is, how good she looks. In general, give her (or her body) attention and it will become more detailed, and there is a less chance of morphing. That way you will kill two birds with one shot. Believe me, folks, I have tried this method and it worked 4 out of 4 times up till now. This will help keep her in one form only and also boosts your lucidity and keeps you from loosing it.



Thanks, I'm going to try that tonight.

----------


## Dextrochris

Yah whenever I get another LD I am definately going to try that, I will take out three things from my information I have recieved: Summon Something, Make Love in an LD, and Lengthen an LD to at least 5 minutes.

----------


## pdiddles03

I didn't summon a woman but i tried summoning tuvoc from star trek voyager when i went through a door once.so i could talk to him. but when i did, my whole dream world faded as i walked into the door and i saw his face take form, and his image went in and out, like someone was turning a light off and on.  but when i stopped trying to visualize him, i went back into my dream world where i was b4.

----------


## jsmith2076

I was able to summon a female friend in my very first lucid dream.  I just *cough* "played" with her a little bit, then the dream fades.

----------


## kulananda

> I was able to summon a female friend in my very first lucid dream.  I just *cough* "played" with her a little bit, then the dream fades.





bizarre comment, your leaving alot out i think.

----------


## Max ツ

> bizarre comment, your leaving alot out i think.



lol I agree.

----------


## Loaf

If I want to summon a DC, I usually expect the person to be behind me, or suddenly walk into the room / around the corner.

----------


## Dextrochris

Woo! I did not summon a women in my last LD, but I did summon a quarter pounder burger, snow, and a toilet plunger!!! I am finally gettin better!!

----------


## Max ツ

> Woo! I did not summon a women in my last LD, but I did summon a quarter pounder burger, snow, and a toilet plunger!!! I am finally gettin better!!



Amazing! Real helpful objects!! Lol just kidding, congratulations on the successful summoning.

----------


## Dextrochris

Thx, tonight I am going to summon a female for "cough" some stuff. i am thinking about doing some missionary work...

----------


## infisek

> While we're on the topic, how do you prevent the people you've summoned from transforming into other stuff, while sexing them?



ermm i do hold her boobs... works for me

----------


## andrewp

Well, I just used passive control. For example: "When I turn this corner, I will see Megan Fox".

----------


## Baron Samedi

> While we're on the topic, how do you prevent the people you've summoned from transforming into other stuff, while sexing them?







> Woo! I did not summon a women in my last LD, but I did summon a quarter pounder burger, snow, and a toilet plunger!!! I am finally gettin better!!







> ermm i do hold her boobs... works for me



 ::lol::   :laugh:  BWAHAHAHAHAAHA!

----------


## Max ツ

> BWAHAHAHAHAAHA!



 ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::  ::chuckle::

----------


## Cacophony

*This thread is amazing.

I hope that while sexing said woman she doesn't turn into a bear or something creepy.*

----------


## Max ツ

Well, just to share with you guys, I was uh......having some 'fun' with a girl from real life in my non-lucid. Halfway through, she became a huge, slimy and blue skinned tentacle monster that proceeded to brutally anal rape me. O_O

----------


## XeL

That would most definitely be an experience. I've never had sex with a bear.

----------


## Max ツ

> That would most definitely be an experience. I've never had sex with a bear.



We do not recommend it. Try at your own risk.  :tongue2:

----------


## XeL

> Well, just to share with you guys, I was uh......having some 'fun' with a girl from real life in my non-lucid. Halfway through, she became a huge, slimy and blue skinned tentacle monster that proceeded to brutally anal rape me. O_O



That's what you get for engaging in satanic rituals :3 (Dream recall  :smiley:  )

----------


## Max ツ

> That's what you get for engaging in satanic rituals :3 (Dream recall  )



Not funny. My ass is still sore, you know. :/

----------


## Swordz

Summoning people is fun, specially when they transform into something lolol

----------


## Max ツ

> Summoning people is fun, specially when they transform into something lolol



yeah, it's great when summoned people transform. But it's quite the exact opposite when they transform while sexing them.  :Sad:

----------


## Dextrochris

What if for example they transformed while you were making them a grilled cheese sandwich, would it still be a spectacle then? Just curious...I have never had anyone transform in front of me or at all, right now I'm just trying to have another LD since I have hit this god-forsaken Dream Drought that no one other than Billy Mays himself could have produced...damn you Oxy Clean...

----------


## Loaf

> while sexing them.



Lol. Sexing.

----------


## Max ツ

^
People have got to have SOME enjoyment in dreams, right? I mean, what are dreams without "it"?   ::D:

----------


## Loaf

Oh, sure. Just "sexing" sounded so funny.  :tongue2:

----------


## Max ツ

Ah, gotcha.  :tongue2:

----------


## hgld1234

Make up a fav place for your woman and go there. Expect to see her. But be careful- she may not want to go  ::D: !

----------


## Cacophony

*





 Originally Posted by XeL


That would most definitely be an experience. I've never had sex with a bear.



Neither have I. I plan to do many things in my life. I also plan on not doing a lot of things in my life. That is one of the things I plan on never doing.*

----------


## hgld1234

> That would most definitely be an experience. I've never had sex with a bear.



Recommended if you like being torn to shreds!

But I don't wanna have sex in dreams yet. We have just done sex ed in school and it's kinda yucky.

----------


## changed

> Would be amusing if you were doing it and suddenly a DC family member comes up and starts gaping at you, or maybe a whole crowd of people pointing and gawking at you!



Happened to me...

----------


## StrangeDreamsGuy

> Well, you could always try the Behind-The-Door method. Just go to a brothel in your dream, where applying this method will be heck of a lot easier because you already expect someone attractive to be behind the door. i would not recommend round the corner because, 1) It will need higher imagination and concentration to work. 2) Even if you DO get what you wanted, a street corner is not really the place to make love, and a brothel would create a much more pleasant and private environment for it.
> Would be amusing if you were doing it and suddenly a DC family member comes up and starts gaping at you, or maybe a whole crowd of people pointing and gawking at you!



It kind of entertains me actually when I'm having sex on a public beach and I can be like "what are you guys going to do about it?"

----------


## Max ツ

> Happened to me...



lol!! really? OMG!!





> It kind of entertains me actually when I'm having sex on a public beach and I can be like "what are you guys going to do about it?"



Maybe for you, but it would certainly kill the mood for me.  :tongue2:

----------


## changed

> lol!! really? OMG!!



Not a good experience...

----------


## Genin

If theres any DC around you can try asking him/her to take you to the person you want to find  :smiley:  Or the 'behind your back' method should work quite nice. I've also heard about a spinning method I havent tried yet.  :SleepMeditate2:

----------


## LiveInTheDream

> yeah, it's great when summoned people transform. But it's quite the exact opposite when they transform while sexing them.



LOL like about the only time I can think of where this happened...she burst into a bunch of blue cardboard boxes  :tongue2:

----------


## kulananda

"yeah, it's great when summoned people transform. But it's quite the exact opposite when they transform while sexing them."

This i believe shows the lack of control of ones own mind, according to dream yoga and mind control theories. Yea, DC's can and often do things we dont want them to do. From my understanding we must look to ourselves and our beliefs,values and programming. Once i had a dream about having sex with a co-worker. All was going well untill she decide she did not want to go any further and the encounter ended. So i ask myself what about this encounter is reflected in my own psyche etc. there is room for alot of discussion and theoreis on this topic.

----------


## harryhoudini66

> I have not successfully summoned anything in my LD's yet, except light, and I do not count that. What I was wondering was, what are of the methods of summoning attractive women in your dreams, like, what what you probably consider your most effective method? Any help would be most appreciated. 
> 
> Thx, DEXTRO...



I try not to think about it too much. I would always get excited when I realized I was dreaming and this caused me to lose control. Other times when I would wake up, the same excitement would get me. I then learned that for me, not thinking about it too much is what caused it to happen. In other words I would think about what I wanted to dream, but would only do so for a second or so.

----------


## thomulf

> while we're on the topic, how do you prevent the people you've summoned from transforming into other stuff, while sexing them?



lol

----------


## no_limits

I tried doing it by lifting my arms up from the ground and imagining whatever it is rising out of it. Unfortunately, 9 times out of 10, the thing I'm summoning comes out all blocky and distorted

----------


## theandresanchez

> Well, just to share with you guys, I was uh......having some 'fun' with a girl from real life in my non-lucid. Halfway through, she became a huge, slimy and blue skinned tentacle monster that proceeded to brutally anal rape me. O_O



And you loved it.

I wonder how Freud would explain this...

----------


## Max ツ

> And you loved it.
> 
> I wonder how Freud would explain this...



I would go drown in a pond or something if ANYONE would love THAT! O_o

Seriously though, do I need to remind you how pain feels very realistic even in dreams? Believe me, I have LOTS of experience.

----------


## zebrah

> I would go drown in a pond or something if ANYONE would love THAT! O_o
> 
> Seriously though, do I need to remind you how pain feels very realistic even in dreams? Believe me, I have LOTS of experience.



kinky :p

----------


## Max ツ

::wtf::  I meant the pain part, I have lots of experience on getting beaten up, not the butt rape thing. -_-

----------


## pllplp

Well recently I had a lucid where I was with my ex and told her I wanted someone up stairs in my room ready to have sex. I opend my bedroom and she was in my bed waiting wearing langiree. Instead of trying to summon someone else. I proclaimed "You're too fat! stop it!" and it worked. She became someone I would have sex with.

----------


## Akai

When I started having LDs, I did the only thing I could think of. I bit my fingers and drew a bird on the ground using my blood. I then focused on the bird and kept thinking about it, and from one moment to another, it was real and flying away. I then drew a pencil and a canvas. So whenever I wanted to see something or someone, I'd use this method.

But as time passed, I became more experienced and by now I can summon whatever I want just by thinking about it.

----------


## theandresanchez

> I meant the pain part, I have lots of experience on getting beaten up, not the butt rape thing. -_-



Right...  :wink2:

----------


## nyjetsny1

Last night I had an LD, but I really didn't control much.
I didn't know I was dreaming since it was so realistic. I was somewhere, not sure, with my crush and she was showing me her boobs + pussy lol. We were walking and I wanted to have sex with her. Somehow I ended up at gamestop preordering Black Ops. My mom was there and as I was paying the pre-order fee, I realized I shouldn't, he could scam me. Then I woke up.

This happend because:
I think about my crush + me having sex 24/7 lol (never gonna happen in real life)
Pre-ordering black ops has been in my mind for a while, i need to do it somehow
I was afraid of a person scamming me on paypal.

Now the dream felt really real, but I didn't know I was dreaming. I haven't had a dream this real in nearly forever.
I only ONCE had a LD where I had 100% control, it was the greatest thing of my life. I could fly + do anything (although I was like 5-10 at the time so I didn't do THAT many cool things). I did once have a dream where all I remember was me being somewhere, then finding a hot girl, tackling her and then having sex. I immediately woke up.
So, I really want to control my dreams every night, and play around in my dream world. How often can you have LD's and are they hard to be able to get full control? Is a lot of it luck?
I would love to summon real life women haha.

----------


## theandresanchez

It's only a lucid dream if you are lucid. Otherwise it's just... a dream.

How vivid was it really? Sometimes it can "feel real" within the dream, but when I wake up the contrast between waking life and the dream make clear that it wasn't that realistic.

----------


## jimmychoo

IF you want something, go get it.Believe  in your dreams.

----------


## AjWasHere

> Well, you could always try the Behind-The-Door method. Just go to a brothel in your dream, where applying this method will be heck of a lot easier because you already expect someone attractive to be behind the door.



Not if it's a really crappy brothel, aha.

----------


## penfaces117

yah same dude, on my first night having a LD i imagined a girl but she turned up on a wall like in a movie, grooovy stuff

----------


## SillyDreamer

> While we're on the topic, how do you prevent the people you've summoned from transforming into other stuff, while sexing them?



It happens. While we are in the mood, the subject may change to be fearsome. Don't be scared as the more we scare the more powerful they become and haunt us. Power we see in the subject is the power of fear inside us. Gently relax and imagine that the power of the subject is flowing towards us. You will be charged with that energy. Give it a try and post the outcome.

----------

